# Dragons Blood Peacock breeding question



## Deceev (May 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have a pair of Dragons Blood Peacocks and had a few questions on getting them to breed. Now they seem to be very interested cause they'll swim rubbing themselves against each other with fins in full display, then the male will just chase her off and she'll end up hiding for about 20-30 min. The process repeates itself thorughout the day, but always ends the same... what can i do , if anything to get them to finally breed? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

How large is the tank?

Best thing to do (depending on the size of your tank) is to stock with 3 additional females.

Malawi cichlids are harem breeders; one male per many females. A single male will relentlessly chase a single female which could lead to sickness and eventual death. So in order to disperse that aggression, multiple females are stocked with one male.


----------



## Deceev (May 24, 2012)

It's a 75 gallon tank. The fish are about 3" in length.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

What are the other tank mates?


----------



## Deceev (May 24, 2012)

They have other peacocks (all female) about 5 more plus I have about 7 Aulonocara along with a pleco and 4 jewel cichlids . The biggest of the group are the peacocks at about 3".


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Aulonocara are known as peacocks. Dragonblood, Firefish, Strawberry, etc...(all the same fish) are called "peacocks" but they're a man-made fish from an unknown origins. Consequently, they are not a true peacock.

So, you have a total of 12 peacocks correct? 
If you want to only breed Dragonbloods, it's best to remove all the other peacocks in the tank. Peacocks will crossbreed. Since the females are mixed, it's going to be near impossible to tell them all apart but if the Dragonblooods are considerably larger in size, then you have a chance.


----------



## dmoreken (Apr 2, 2011)

I am currently breeding these peacocks and I have 1male/7females the only way to go if u want to have success in breeding them I started of this way and now have about 200 fry in grow out tanks they breed always, some female is always holding.


----------

